# TES - The Elder Scrolls Online: Neues Online-Rollenspiel erntet vernichtende Kritik der Spieler



## SebastianThoeing (5. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *TES - The Elder Scrolls Online: Neues Online-Rollenspiel erntet vernichtende Kritik der Spieler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: TES - The Elder Scrolls Online: Neues Online-Rollenspiel erntet vernichtende Kritik der Spieler


----------



## Orthus (5. Mai 2012)

Ein Spiel zu kritisieren, von dem man noch nicht wirklich etwas gesehen hat, finde ich ziemlich dämlich. Warum geben die Spieler den Entwicklern keine Chance mehr, andere Wege zu gehen? Die Welt Tamriel eignet sich meiner Meinung nach wirklich für ein MMO. Eine riesige Welt, voller abwechslungsreicher Länder...da lässt sich schon was draus machen.
Warum also, sollte man diese Welt nur für Singleplayer Spiele nutzen? 
Außerdem wird hier so getan, als ob jetzt nie nie wieder ein neues Singleplayer TES rauskommen würde. Das hat doch kein Mensch gesagt. o.O


----------



## diabolix17 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass jetzt schon Aussagen zum Spiel getroffen werden können. Erst, wenn mehr Infos / Screenshots usw. herausgekommen, kann man sich wirklich ein Bild machen. Endgültig beurteilen kann man es erst beim Spielen.


----------



## ElKodo (5. Mai 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Ein Spiel zu kritisieren, von dem man noch nicht wirklich etwas gesehen hat, finde ich ziemlich dämlich. Warum geben die Spieler den Entwicklern keine Chance mehr, andere Wege zu gehen? Die Welt Tamriel eignet sich meiner Meinung nach wirklich für ein MMO. Eine riesige Welt, voller abwechslungsreicher Länder...da lässt sich schon was draus machen.
> Warum also, sollte man diese Welt nur für Singleplayer Spiele nutzen?
> Außerdem wird hier so getan, als ob jetzt nie nie wieder ein neues Singleplayer TES rauskommen würde. Das hat doch kein Mensch gesagt. o.O


 
Um nur einen Punkt zu nennen?
Grafik... The Elders Scroll stand immer für die zeitgemäß bestmögliche Grafik. Und die wird in einem MMO nunmal definitiv NICHT realisierbar sein.

Du möchtest weitere Gründe?
TES war von Anfang an ein Spiel, in wessen Geschichte und Welt der Spieler eingreifen konnte.
Nen wichtigen NPC mal gekillt? Hoppla, alle Quests weg.

Das sind nur 2 Gründe, welche aber schon immer für TES standen, und die allein schonmal garnicht mit MMO zu verbinden sind.

Ich kann dir noch mehr aufzählen, aber bin grad DotA 2 am zocken


----------



## Malifurion (5. Mai 2012)

Ich vermisse die 90er. Da wurde noch kein Spiel zu MMOs verwurstet. Geschweige denn Diskussionen eines solchen Ausmaßes geführt. Da waren Spiele eben noch Spiele, heute ist es nur noch ein riesiger Haufen gehirnverbrannter Massenprodukte mit irgendwelchen Namen darauf, um damit noch mehr Geld zu scheffeln, weil es diverse Sesselfurzer gibt die den Hals nicht vollkriegen. Und genau deswegen kommt sowas wie TESO raus, ein weiteres Stück "sinnloses Produkt". Die Glanzzeiten sind vorbei, dass scheint vielen Entwicklern entgangen zu sein. Daher wird nur noch auf Profit gearbeitet und das geht am besten mit MMOs. Ein modernes Konzept, welches ich sehr verachte, da viele MMOs nicht mehr einem Standard genügen, den ich einst aus den 90ern kannte. Ich hoffe, dass das MMO so richtig floppt, denn manchmal muss es eben der harte Weg sein, indem ein Entwickler mal merkt, was für ein Mist sie gemacht haben.


----------



## Chris1q1q (5. Mai 2012)

Hauptsache MMO, sprich 12 € im monat abkassieren, um was anderes gehts doch gar nicht.

Swtor ist das beste Beispiel, Bioware hatte super singleplayer RPG erfahrung und anstatt ein neues Kotor zu machen (was bestimmt bombastisch geworden wäre) machen sie, mit dem lächelnden Publisher EA im Rücken, ein MMO draus damit noch mehr Geld in die Kasse gespült wird.

Das Ergebnis:
- Hässliche Grafik mit miserabler Performance
- Verhunztes Klassenbalancing
- langweiliges und frustrierendes PvP

Dann sehe ich mir die Charakterstories an und denke mir... hmm das wäre vielleicht ein gutes RPG geworden.

Hauptsache abkassieren. Wird Zeit dass sich die Spieler wehren und sich nicht jedes neue MMO kaufen und sich bereitwillig um 12 € im Monat erleichtern lassen wovon 10 € der Vorstand und die Aktionäre bekommen. 1,50 € gehen für serverwartung drauf und mit den restlichen 50 cent werden ab und zu neue Inis gebastelt.


----------



## wingo80 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass es ein TES-MMO geben wird. Trotzdem finde ich, dass verdammt viele Aussagen über ein Spiel getroffen werden, dass noch nicht mal erschienen ist und von dem man sehr wenig weiß.


----------



## Mothman (5. Mai 2012)

wingo80 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass es ein TES-MMO geben wird. Trotzdem finde ich, dass verdammt viele Aussagen über ein Spiel getroffen werden, dass noch nicht mal erschienen ist und von dem man sehr wenig weiß.


PC-Spieler sind halt irgendwie Tratsch-Tanten und Läster-Mäuler. Die zerreißen sich gerne das Maul und sind stets fleißig am Spekulieren.
Aber gehört das nicht irgendwie dazu? 

Und um seinen Ersteindruck kund zu tun reichen schon die Screenshots. Da sie so wenig an TES erinnern, hinterlassen sie einfach keinen guten Eindruck auf mich. 
Aber um das finale Spiel zu beurteilen, reichen ein paar erste Bilder und Infos sicher nicht. Aber wie gesagt: Man bekommt halt einen Eindruck und entwickelt eine Vorstellung.


----------



## Cryzen (5. Mai 2012)

ich werde es zocken mann muss erstmal abwarten udn tee trinken bevor man schon wieder rumheult alle die jetzt rumheulen holen es sich eh udn zocken es so ist es doch immer  ich glaube sie werden schon eien gute umsetzung schaffen ich war noch nie von einen teil von bethesda entäuscht haben alles gerne gespielt naja so ist meine meinung 
bin immer offen fuer neues sonst wird es alles auch schnell 08/15


----------



## MarauderShields (5. Mai 2012)

Das Problem liegt denke ich auch darin das man einfach das 08/15 MMO Prinzip nimmt und in Tamriel mal reinschmeisst (so sieht es derzeit jedenfalls aus, was nicht heissen muss das es so sein wird - aber es sieht halt schwer danach aus). Das hat dann trotz der Location einfach nichts mehr mit Elder Scrolls tun. 
Und mit dem Namen verbindet halt auch der eine oder andere sehr gute Erinnerungen und Erfahrungen. Man muss das Zeugs zwar nicht kaufen, aber ist ein bisschen wie wenn du im Laden ein Pornoheft mit deiner Freundin auf dem Cover findest. Auch wenn dus nicht kaufst, stört es dich doch was die da mit deiner Freundin machen.


----------



## Kratos333 (5. Mai 2012)

Wen wunderts?
Ein Eldar Scrolls aka WoW Klon brauch ich nicht !!!

Wenn überhaubt dann nur das was Skyrim schon so halb ausmacht: Sandbox MMORPG ala. UO! Dazu das passende Skillsystem mit reinnehmen und zwar ein "Learning By Doing" System und *keine *levels! Das brauch man nicht wenn man ein funktionierendes Learning by Doing system reinbaut. 
Tausende von Skills die man von 0 auf 100% pushen kann und nur eine maximale anzahl für die man sich entscheiden darf und schon hat man ein ausgefeiltes Skillsystem und keine klassen beschränkung. So könnte man als beispiel Axt nehmen auf 100. 100 auf den Skill plattenrüstung und 100 auf Heilzauber und schon haste nen kleinen Paladin.
Ein Magier kann genauso ein Plattenhemd tragen wenn er ausreichend Stärke besitzt. Sogenannte Battlemages wären so auch möglich. Plattenträger Magier die zwar nicht soviel schaden verursachen aber dafür eben sehr viel aushalten. 

Auch balance technisch ist dieses System viel viel leichter weil man nur ein Skill bzw. eine "Chainskilllung" balancen muss und nicht gleich eine ganze Klasse inklusive 2 bis 3 talentbäumen.

Wenn man das so begrenzt das man nur so und soviel Stats haben kann (Str/Agi/Int sagen wir mal max. 150... dann überlegst: 100 Str, 20Agi und rest int für minizauber) und ausgefeilte Handwerksberufe wie etwa Backen oder ähnliches (Ultima is und bleibt das beste). Durch das Learningbydoing system existiert sozusagen auch die klasse Crafter wieder. Ein Grossmeister Waffenschmied wäre somit wirklich was besonderes.

Solche kleinigkeiten machen einfach ein Spiel aus. Dazu nicht zu Itemmässig. Das hat man bei UO auch nicht gebraucht. Ein Katana ist nunmal eine Starke Waffe wie in echt auch. Magische Items sollten ganz ganz ganz selten sein und nicht von level 1 ab gleich verteilt werden mit kategorien wie grün,blau,ora, lila u.s.w. 
Das muss ebenso aus Eldar Scrolls raus weil das einfach nicht passt. Das passt zu Diablo aber in kein MMORPG das ernst daher kommen will.


Das und nix anderes passt zu Eldar Scrolls. Ich möchte eine freie Spielwelt ohne zu übertriebene instanzierung. Battlegrounds müssen verschwinden weil sie dafür verantwortlich sind das die Spielwelt ausstirbt... Openpvp muss massiv gefördert werden und nicht wie in den aktuellen MMOs mit lächerlichen PvP Inis, PvP Ränge und PvP Items mit dem man richtige MMORPG-PvPler ködern will. Damit ködert man vielleicht COD Fans aber wenn ich ein CoD spielen will dann  leg ich nunmal ein COD ein und kein MMORPG.

Wenn sie sich daran halten würden und auf das typische Sandbox MMO Prinzip gehen würde dann wäre das wohl mein "Most Hype" Spiel weil ich auf ein Eldar Scrolls Online schon seit Morrowind warte. Aber das hätte wohl vor WoW erscheinen müssen. Jetzt klont sich ein MMO zum nächsten. Unterschiede kann man mit einer hand abzählen


Das lustige ist ja das "zenimax" sogar im Interview selbst schreibt das sie sehr viel von ultima online und DAOC kopieren wollen. Jo, aber dann bitte von denen kopieren und nicht von WoW,SW und Co!


----------



## nigra (5. Mai 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt denke ich auch darin das man einfach das 08/15 MMO Prinzip nimmt und in Tamriel mal reinschmeisst (so sieht es derzeit jedenfalls aus, was nicht heissen muss das es so sein wird - aber es sieht halt schwer danach aus).


 
So sehe ich das auch. Ich hatte gehofft, es geht in die Richtung wie Mortal-Online, also Ego Perspektive, aktives Kampfsystem, riesige Sandkastenwelt, und dazu die Elder Scrolls- typischen features wie z.B.: housing. Das ganze mit einer ordentlichen und zeitgemäßen Grafik, wie in Skyrim. Leider wurde uns hier das komplette Gegenteil geboten.


----------



## Theojin (5. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich lese, was für Features das Spiel haben soll, wenn ich mir die Screens anschaue, dann reicht mir das als MMO Kenner aus, um mir ein vorläufiges Urteil zu erlauben.
Und dieses fällt bei mir ebenfalls vernichtend aus.

2 Sachen sind positiv - Tamriel und 3 Fraktionen

der komplette Rest ist langweiliger Genrestandard in nicht zeitgemäßer Grafik, dafür sorgt allein schon die Grafikengine, selbst wenn die 5 Entwicklungsstufen über dem Flickwerk liegt, womit Bioware seine Star Wars Lizenz zerschreddert hat.

Was soll ich einem levelbasierten System mit Hotbar, ohne Egosicht, mit Raids, Inis schon großartig abgewinnen. Dailys wurden noch nicht erwähnt, aber hey, die kommen bestimmt auch noch. Dann habe ich für meinen Teil alles, was ich mir Anno 2012 bei einem MMO nicht mehr wünsche.

Sandbox, skillbasiert, Housing, Exploring, Crafting, Diplomacy, OpenPvP ( muß ja nicht gleich perma Death und full loot sein! ), warum nicht was aus der Schiene? Nun bekommen wir Themepark MMO Nô. 12343211, was laut den Screens nichtmal nach Elder Scrolls aussieht.


----------



## Kratos333 (5. Mai 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> Hauptsache MMO, sprich 12 € im monat abkassieren, um was anderes gehts doch gar nicht.
> 
> Swtor ist das beste Beispiel, Bioware hatte super singleplayer RPG erfahrung und anstatt ein neues Kotor zu machen (was bestimmt bombastisch geworden wäre) machen sie, mit dem lächelnden Publisher EA im Rücken, ein MMO draus damit noch mehr Geld in die Kasse gespült wird.
> 
> ...


 


ElKodo schrieb:


> Um nur einen Punkt zu nennen?
> Grafik... The Elders Scroll stand immer für die zeitgemäß bestmögliche Grafik. Und die wird in einem MMO nunmal definitiv NICHT realisierbar sein.
> 
> Du möchtest weitere Gründe?
> ...


 


Laut gerüchten soll TES Online F2P werden 

Aber ja, zu SW stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu. Aber ich sag selbst als F2P Spiel taugt SW nix. Ich würd es nichtmal umsonst spielen.
Das Gameplay und auch die Story ist einfach öde. Zu sehr von WoW orientiert vom Gameplay her und die Story (eben aufgrund das es soviele Storys existieren für jede Klasse wäre das noch verständlich) ist zwar bei MMORPGs derzeit das beste aber ich habe UO über 7 Jahre gespielt ohne jemals im Spiel etwas gelesen zu haben und weiste was? Es hat unglaublich spass gemacht


----------



## Kratos333 (5. Mai 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> Um nur einen Punkt zu nennen?
> Grafik... The Elders Scroll stand immer für die zeitgemäß bestmögliche Grafik. Und die wird in einem MMO nunmal definitiv NICHT realisierbar sein.
> 
> Du möchtest weitere Gründe?
> ...


 


Theojin schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese, was für Features das Spiel haben soll, wenn ich mir die Screens anschaue, dann reicht mir das als MMO Kenner aus, um mir ein vorläufiges Urteil zu erlauben.
> Und dieses fällt bei mir ebenfalls vernichtend aus.
> 
> 2 Sachen sind positiv - Tamriel und 3 Fraktionen
> ...



Bis jetzt ist eigentlich für mich nur eines interessant: Openpvp Gebiet wie in DAOC 
Es soll auch wieder katapulte und ähnliches geben. Somit sind schonmal Keep belagerungen sicher

Nur wie wird das umgesetzt und wie gross ist das Gebiet? Alterac inis? Nein, danke. Allgemein finde ich das die Spielwelten heutzutage in einem MMORPG viel zu klein sind. Natürlich gut überschaubar aber denoch viel zu klein. Gerade wenn fast ganz Tamriel reinkommt... man stelle sich mal die grösse vor. Da musste von Süden am morgen anfangen und am abend dann endlich die spitze im norden erreicht haben. So stell ich mir ein MMORPG vor! Gerade heutzutage mit dieser technik wäre ein MMORPG möglich das alles dagewesene in den Schatten stellt... einfach mal abseits von den WoW Klons suchen liebe MMORPG Entwickler. 

Mal schauen wann der erste grosse entwickler es mal endlich checkt und was "eigenständiges" oder eher durch WoW verlorenes wieder  findet. Man kann echt nur hoffen das World of Darkness von _CCP_ Games (EVE Online) gut wird weil das genau so wird wie von mir oben beschrieben. 


*Hier mal die Features von World of Darkness die jeder Sandbox MMO Fan durchlesen sollte:*



 CCP bestätigte noch einmal, dass das Spiel auf der "Old World of  Darkness" basiert. Da sich das Spiel zum Start in erster Linie auf die  Vampire der WoD konzentriert, dient als Vorbild also »Vampire: The  Masquerade« und nicht »Vampire: The Requiem«
 Die weiteren Gruppierungen der World of Darkness, also etwa Werwöfe  und Jäger, sollen nach Release als spielbare Rasse folgen. Werwölfe sind  theoretisch sogar schon spielbar.
 Menschenblut dient als zentrale Ressource. Wenn später andere  Charaktertypen wie etwa Magier implementiert werden, bekommen diese  eigene Ressourcen.
 CCP will unter anderem die große, weibliche Fanbase der World of  Darkness für das Spiel gewinnen. Daher soll »Fashion« eine wichtige  Rolle spielen.
* World of Darkness wird ein »Open-World«-Spiel und soll Sandbox-Charme  besitzen. Sprich: Es gibt keine separaten Zonen wie etwa in Age of  Conan.*
* Es soll Territorien-PvP um die Kontrolle von Städten geben. Das Ganze  soll ähnlich wie der »NullSec«-Krieg in EVE Online funktionieren.*
 Die Städte orientieren sich an echten Vorbildern, sind aber nicht detailgetreu sondern dem Szenario zugunsten stilisiert
 Alle bekannten Vampir-Clans der Vorlage sollen zu Release implementiert sein
* Man kann als Spieler zum Vampirfürsten einer Region aufsteigen und  gewisse Regeln vorgeben. Demokratie soll aber auch eine Rolle spielen.*
* Ein dauerhafter Tod ist möglich, allerdings nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen.*


Die wichtigen Punkte sind dick markiert...


----------



## sickgaming (5. Mai 2012)

wenn das spiel nicht mindestens skyrim grafik hat ist es für mich gestorben. weil die optik macht auch viel athmosphäre.


----------



## BJubilee (5. Mai 2012)

TES Online hätte das ultimative Sandbox-Spiel werden können. So wie eine Art moderneres Star Wars Galaxies - natürlich im Fantasy-Setting - mit besseren Voraussetzungen bei Entwicklung und Vertrieb.

Statt dessen klatscht man hier wieder den 0815-Themenpark zusammen und gibt dem ganzen einen großen Namen. Tja, zu spät ZeniMax. SWTOR hat das Fass in dieser Hinsicht wohl entgültig zum Überlaufen gebracht. Die Leute haben keine Lust mehr diese krampfhaft auf dumme-Massen-Tauglichkeit getrimmten Spielchen ...


----------



## Predator91 (5. Mai 2012)

Bethesda geht anscheinend nicht nur in die Geschichte 1000 Jahre zurück, sondern auch was der Grafik angeht


----------



## billy336 (5. Mai 2012)

kaum zu glauben dass sich die massen aufregen bevor es überhaupt infos im großen umfang über das spiel gibt. wenns draußen ist und nichts taugt können wir immernoch schimpfen...^^


----------



## Chaz0r (5. Mai 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben dass sich die massen aufregen bevor es überhaupt infos im großen umfang über das spiel gibt. wenns draußen ist und nichts taugt können wir immernoch schimpfen...^^



Naja, die Kritik ist wie ich finde mehr oder weniger berechtigt.
Die Kritik geht wohl in erster Linie dagegen, dass sämtliche Infos darauf hindeuten, dass es kein Elder Scrolls wird, sondern ein WoW im Elder Scrolls Setting.

Das wiederum muss ja nicht heissen, dass das Spiel schlecht wird. Wenn der DAoC Vogel dabei hängt, könnte das PvP genial werden. Zumal man doch gar nicht genau weiss, was die Hero Engine hergibt. Swtor ist da in der Performance Miserabel, aber wie irgendwann durchsickerte hat Bioware die Engine genommen bevor jegliche Performancearbeiten angefangen hatten. Vielleicht reisst sie ja mehr.
Auch den Grafikstil, soweit man das bisher beurteilen kann, finde ich jetzt nicht so verkehrt. Dass das Ganze für eine breitere Masse nicht aussehen kann wie ein Skyrim ist wohl klar.
Bei der Geschichte muss man gucken, ob sich Bethesda nicht selbst n Ei gelegt hat. Da es vor den bekannten Spielen spielt, kann man nicht so einfach irgendwelche neuen, tollen Kontinente entdecken oder so. 
Naja, wie gesagt, ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das Spiel gut wird. Aber den bisherigen Infos nach hat es mit einem richtigen Elder Scrolls nur das Setting am Hut.

Ich hoffe, egal ob das Spiel nun gut oder Schlecht wird, dass es keinen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung kommender SIngleplayer-Ableger der Serie hat.


----------



## exilef (5. Mai 2012)

omg, das game wird erst in 1 jahr veröffentlicht und ihr heult schon rum das es schlecht wird....


----------



## Rolf2k22 (5. Mai 2012)

Predator91 schrieb:


> Bethesda geht anscheinend nicht nur in die Geschichte 1000 Jahre zurück, sondern auch was der Grafik angeht


 
jo  solange die tes reihe fortgesetzt wird... (nachfolger von skyrim iwan kommt) is mir das ALLES pustekuchen  kommt halt noch n 0815 mmo...
das einzige mmo was sich wenigstens ein bisschen vom "standard" entfernt is guildwars 2... die restlichen mmos unterscheiden sich kaum meiner meinung nach deswegen gw2 GEKAUFT ... 

achja TERA gibts ja auch noch... hab ich die beta gespielt, macht auch fun und erinnert mich sehr an lineage 2 was ich früher viel gespielt habe... nur will ich keine 2 mmos spielen ^^ soviel zeit hab ich nicht bzw will ich auch nit vorm pc verbringen... deswegen hab ich mich auch für gw2 entschieden weil ich der meinung bin das man für TERA zu viel zeit investieren muss bzw entweder man spielt es hardcore oder man wird die ganze zeit weggeknüppelt^^


----------



## moeykaner (6. Mai 2012)

Ich prophezeie hier und heute, dass die immensen Produktionskosten die Entwickler in die Insolvenz treiben werden, weil ein mmo unter dem elder scrolls Namen nicht funktionieren wird. Die Firma wird aufgelöst und die Mitarbeiter landen bei verschiedenen anderen Entwicklern. Kein neuer SP-teil folgt mehr. Topp die wette gilt


----------



## Predator91 (6. Mai 2012)

Rolf2k22 schrieb:


> jo  solange die tes reihe fortgesetzt wird... (nachfolger von skyrim iwan kommt) is mir das ALLES pustekuchen  kommt halt noch n 0815 mmo...
> das einzige mmo was sich wenigstens ein bisschen vom "standard" entfernt is guildwars 2... die restlichen mmos unterscheiden sich kaum meiner meinung nach deswegen gw2 GEKAUFT ...
> 
> achja TERA gibts ja auch noch... hab ich die beta gespielt, macht auch fun und erinnert mich sehr an lineage 2 was ich früher viel gespielt habe... nur will ich keine 2 mmos spielen ^^ soviel zeit hab ich nicht bzw will ich auch nit vorm pc verbringen... deswegen hab ich mich auch für gw2 entschieden weil ich der meinung bin das man für TERA zu viel zeit investieren muss bzw entweder man spielt es hardcore oder man wird die ganze zeit weggeknüppelt^^


 Ich nehme es auch gelassen. Wenn es ein Flopp wird lernt Bethesda was daraus und es sollten keine Konsequenzen geben was dem Geld angeht. Bethesda sollte nicht so schnell Pleite gehen. Wenn es jedoch gut wird dann super, vielleicht mag ich es auch. Das würde ich Bethesda gönnen, aber natürlich solange die SP Parts (Skyrim DLC's und TES VI) nicht deswegen vernachlässigt werden, was nicht passieren sollte, da Bethesda anscheinend schon seit Jahren daran arbeitet und trotzdem Skyrim veröffentlicht hat und noch die DLC's die bald kommen werden. Außerdem arbeitet ja ein anderes Team an den MMO, also werden die anderen bestimmt entweder an einen weiteren Fallout Teil arbeiten, was auch nicht schlecht wäre, oder an TES VI (träum ). TES und Fallout waren Finanziell ein großes Erfolg und solche Serien lässt man nicht einfach links liegen. So dumm ist Bethesda schon nicht.


----------



## Belgium (6. Mai 2012)

Wäre es das gleiche Grafikgewand, wie Oblivion, ja sogar Morrowind, ja ich würd mir vor Freude in der Hose machen Skyrim Chic....ich würde sabbern vor Freude. Aber das was man auf den Screenshots sieht is eher Grafik die keinen beeindruckt. Age of Conan hat es vorgemacht, auch ein MMO kann schön aussehn. Questmässig sollte es weit von allen anderen MMO weggehn, sprich es sollte sich wie Skyrim spielen, nur mit dem Unterschied, das man echte Spieler/Helden trifft, Quest a la Skyrim und Vorgänger. Was is eigentlich aus dem Projekt geworden Skyrim Online zu spielen!?


----------



## devflash (6. Mai 2012)

Wenn es sich vom Stil, an WoW oder SWToR orientiert, wird das ganze wahrscheinlich keine großer Hit, die meisten Leute die ich kenne können dieses Spielprinzip einfach nicht mehr sehen, mich eingeschlossen!


----------



## marzipanmann (6. Mai 2012)

Hero-Engine ? na, dann ist es nichts für mich...sorry


----------



## Zelias (6. Mai 2012)

devflash schrieb:


> Wenn es sich vom Stil, an WoW oder SWToR orientiert, wird das ganze wahrscheinlich keine großer Hit, die meisten Leute die ich kenne können dieses Spielprinzip einfach nicht mehr sehen, mich eingeschlossen!


 
Fürchte ich auch, dabei hatte die Elder Scrolls Reihe doch mit ihrem First Person Kampfsystem ein für Rollenspiele recht außergewöhnliches System das sich vom üblichen "ich selektiere meinen Gegner und wähle meine Skills aus", gerade dieses direkte agieren trägt doch deutlich zur Inversion bei. Ich kapiere nicht wieso man so etwas nicht in ein Onlinerollenspiel übertragen kann. Liegt das da dran, dass die Server alle zentral an einem Ort irgendwo in Europa stehen und der Ping deshalb grausig ist? Wenn ja, muss das überhaupt sein, immerhin sind die Server in der Regel ja eh nach Region unterteilt.


----------



## MrFob (6. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe ja, dass das Ding grandios vor die Hunde geht damit die devs endlich mal kapieren, dass man eben nicht jeden Titel in ein MMO verwandeln kann (naja, wahrscheinlich liege ich ja falsch und es gibt mehr als genug Idioten die denen mit Freuden die Kohle in den Rachen schieben). 
Aber schaut euch das doch mal an. Zum Spiel selber laesst sich ja noch nicht so wahnsinning viel sagen, ohne Kristallkugel, aber die Screenshots alleine sehen ja schon mal so aus las waere man rein graphisch etwa ein halbes Jahrzehnt rueckwaerts gestolpert, damit auch der letzte Vollpfosten mit seinem 20 Euro Rechner noch Monatsgebuehren abtreten kann. Das bedeutet dann wieder Comic-Stil und damit stirbt dann auch noch eines der letzten Fantasy-RPGs, dass nicht aussieht als wuerde gleich Simon the Sorcerer in den Bildschirm marschieren. Ja, ich weiss, einige - inklusive PCG - meinen es sei doch gar keine Comic-Graphik aber ich finde, verglichen mit Skyrim oder sogar Oblivion sieht es allein aufgrund der "leicht" angestaubt wirkenden Effekte und glatten Texturen schon danach aus, ob gewollt oder nicht.
Sorry, bin sonst echt nicht so auf Graphik aus aber das ist das Einzige, was wir bisher ansatzweise beurteilen koennen und das laesst schon mal sehr zu wuenschen uebrig.

Spielt am Ende sowieso keine Rolle, ich werd' kein MMO mit der Kneifzange anfassen und schon gar nicht diese Vergewaltigung einer tollen SP Serie. Ich bin lediglich entteauscht, dass mir dadurch ein TES floeten geht.
Shame on you Bethesda!


----------



## Batze (6. Mai 2012)

Tolles SP Studio mit tollen Games. Das war Bioware auch  mal. Bis SWTOR kam. Was daraus wurde, ist, weiß man ja.

Schade drum das jeder auf diesen Goldesel MMO aufspringen will. Echt schade.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. Mai 2012)

Ich werde das einfach ignorieren und hoffen, dass Bethesda nicht daran pleite geht


----------



## Yakuzer (6. Mai 2012)

TES MMO ? Ja gerne ! Quietschbunte 3rd Person Grafik wie jedes andere mmo auch ? Never ever !
Ganz im ernst die können da Content reinpacken das den Jungs bei Blizzard die Kinnlade runterklappt wenn Bethesda die Optik der Screenshots wirklich umsetzt stirbt die Atmosphäre und damit wird das Spiel austauschbar.


----------



## Batze (6. Mai 2012)

Yakuzer schrieb:


> TES MMO ? Ja gerne ! Quietschbunte 3rd Person Grafik wie jedes andere mmo auch ? Never ever !
> Ganz im ernst die können da Content reinpacken das den Jungs bei Blizzard die Kinnlade runterklappt wenn Bethesda die Optik der Screenshots wirklich umsetzt stirbt die Atmosphäre und damit wird das Spiel austauschbar.



Bei einem MMO ist Grafik nicht alles. Blizzard hat auch bei WoW keine Hammer End Grafik. Aber das Spiel läuft. Ich habe schon woanders gepostet warum!
Last doch mal alle die Grafik weg. das interessiert bei MMO nicht so sehr (Zumal die Grafik bei WoW gar nicht mal soooo schlecht ist). Da sind ganz andere Faktoren im Spiel.


----------



## MarauderShields (6. Mai 2012)

Ach Leute, habt keine Angst um die richtigen Single Player Elder Scrolls. Bethesda der Spiele-Entwickler hat doch nix mit dem Ding am Hut, während Zeni Max Online die letzten Jahre am Elder Scrolls MMO gearbeitet hat, hat Bethesda an Skyrim gearbeitet und die werden weiterhin genau an dieser Art Spiel arbeitet. 
Ob sie nun direkt schon bald anfangen an Elder Scrolls 6 zu arbeiten ist aber trotzdem eine andere Sache, gut möglich das sie erstmal ein Fallout 4 in Angriff nehmen, was weiss ich. 

Aber zwischen Bethesda dem Spiele Entwickler (der nur Grandioses Zeug auf die Erde loslässt) und Bethesda dem Publisher (der auch gern mal schrott auf die Welt loslässt) ist ein grosser Unterschied. Bei Elder Scrolls Online ist Bethesda halt Publisher. Viel eher sollte man das ganze wirklich positiv sehen, denn das hier ein seperates Elder Scrolls Online entsteht verringt ja doch eher die Chance das beim nächsten richtigen Elder Scrolls solche Online/MP experimente gemacht werden unter denen dann der SP wirklich leiden könnte. Aber dieses MMO wird den SP des nächsten Elder Scrolls überhaupt gar nicht beinflussen/beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Batze (6. Mai 2012)

Meinst du


----------



## Lightbringer667 (6. Mai 2012)

Die Vorveruteilung hängt sich einfach an dem auf, was bisher bekannt ist, und das sieht schon verdammt nach 08/15 RPG aus. Davon gibt es aber einfach schon mehr als genug. Wer sowas in die richtung spielen möchte hat zig Möglichkeiten das auch zu tun. Zu dem steht gerade die Veröffentlichung des WoW Addons, GuildWars 2 und Tera bevor. Hier bekommen die jeweiligen Spieler futter für lange Zeit nachgeliefert. Wer das nicht Spielen will hat dann immer noch die Auswahl zwischen unzähligen F2P Kandidaten. 
Die Grafik ist sicherlich auch für viele ein Punkt. TOR sieht jetzt nicht gerade blendend aus. Das Grafik für ein MMO nicht unbedingt das Kaufargument schlechthin ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Hier gehts ja nur um den Ersteindruck.
Und der besagt halt: Standard MMO mit Alleinstellungsmerkmalen im Detailbereich, ansonsten übliche Genrekost. Das die Reaktionen darauf eher verhalten bis negativ ausfallen dürfte klar sein. 

Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass TES Online doch sehr eigentständig funktioniert, was völlig neues bietet - abseits der Detailveränderungen und über längere Zeit motivieren kann, dann wird sich die vormals negative Einstellung der Spieler auch wieder ändern.


----------



## moeykaner (6. Mai 2012)

Wer es glaubt. Kotor 3 ist auch  zu Gunsten eines MMOs gewichen mit der Begründung man habe stattdessen ein vielfaches an Scripten für SWTOR geschrieben, was ein KOTOR 3 mehr als genug ersetzen würde. 

Das Problem das viele haben, ist das es einfach schon genug fälle gibt, wo Sachen versprochen wurden, die aber letztendlich nicht erfüllt wurden. 
also kann man sich meiner Meinung nach auch zu recht im Vorfeld ohne Gameplay Videos aufregen, da es schon genug Vorreiter gab. 
SpieleFirmen heute müssen sorgfältig mit ihrem Geld haushalten und stellen streichen. ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass ein mmo die Fortführung und Qualitätswahrung gegenüber einem singleplayer negativ beeinträchtigen wird.


----------



## Mothman (6. Mai 2012)

moeykaner schrieb:


> SpieleFirmen heute müssen sorgfältig mit ihrem Geld haushalten und stellen streichen. ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass ein mmo die Fortführung und Qualitätswahrung gegenüber einem singleplayer negativ beeinträchtigen wird.


Glaube ich nicht. Ich glaube das werden zwei unterschiedliche Projekt-Teams machen. Vielleicht wird dafür auch ne kleine Firma gegründet. Wäre nicht ungewöhnlich. 
Zumindest wird man bestimmt sein eigenes Budget haben für das Projekt und da wird nicht an Budgets von anderen Projekten gegangen. 

Aber wer weiß, wie es bei Beth ist.


----------



## svennydob (6. Mai 2012)

Solange das MMO- Genre nicht revolutioniert wird (nix mehr á la "kill 10 hiervon, 20 davon" oder lw Laufquests) wird dieses geniale Spiel im MMO- Dschungel genauso untergehen!
Und dann noch die Hero- Engine? Kommt schon Leute, der 1 April ist ne Weile vorbei *ugly* das Spiel soll 2013 zum Start der Next- Gen Konsolen starten, und dann mit solch einer "Schrottgrafik"... nein Danke! 
Bathesda sollten beim SP bleiben und sich nicht auf fremdes Terrain wagen!!!


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Mai 2012)

Also ich finds auch etwas übertrieben das Spiel so schnell abzustenpeln. Gut, die Screenshots sind nichts Besonderes und die Infos zum Spiel klingen wie Einheitsbrei. Ich warte aber erst mal auf den ersten richtigen Trailer, die Entwickler können immernoch für ne Überraschung sorgen. Aber hier wird ja gleich die ganze Spieleserie tot geschrieben.


----------



## MarauderShields (6. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Meinst du


Die arbeiten ja auch nicht gerade seit gestern an dem MMO. Sprich die Arbeit am MMO fand bei Zenimax Online statt und parallel dazu auch die Arbeit an Skyrim der letzten 2 Jahre bei Bethesda. Hat Skyrim nicht geschadet. Und sie arbeiten immernoch an Skyrim. 

Selber Name im Spieltitel, aber zwei Unterschiedliche Firmen die am jeweilgen Arbeiten. Klar kann man nicht mit 100% Sicherheit sagen das es ein Elder Scrolls 6 in der Tradition der Vorgänger geben wird, aber das konnte man nach Oblivion auch nicht wirklich bevor dann nicht Skyrim bestätigt wurde. Dennoch müsste ja Bethesda schön blöd sein die Marke einzusampfen weil ein anderes Studio den Namen für ein MMO benutzt. 
Und Bethesda mit Bioware zu vergleichen wäre auch nicht gerade fair Bethesda gegenüber. Als Publisher haben sie zwar sicher auch den einen oder anderen Schrott auf die Welt losgelassen, aber als Spieleentwickler? Ob nun ein Elder Scrolls oder Fallout 3, bei keinem dieser Spiele sehe ich einen Grund an Bethesda jetzt zu zweifeln nur weil irgend ein anderes Studio ein Elder Scrolls MMO macht. 

Aber natürich darf jeder zweifeln der will ^^


----------



## Hans9114s (6. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwünsch, PC Games!

Die Redaktion hat gerade ein neues Level an Unprofessionalität erreicht. 

Dass es bei allen News immer ein paar Kiddies gibt, die bei neuen Sachen erstmal ihren Hormonfrust in ein anonymes Posting packen, sollte einer Redaktion eigentlich aufgefallen sein. Daraus aber eine News zu stricken grenzt schon fast an Rufmord.

Zudem wäre es doch auch angebracht, die Quelle der Screenshots zu nennen, oder??


----------



## Jaeger-der-Drachen (7. Mai 2012)

Noch ein MMO das so nötig ist, wie ein paar Hämoriden am Allerwertesten.
So langsam kann ich auf diesen Müll verzichten. Nicht nur das die Spiele dadurch verhunzt werden das es zu viele Typen gibt, die sich nicht im Reallive beweisen können, sondern auch das sie nur aus möglichst einfachem Monsterschnetzeln bestehen, Für viele besteht so ein Spiel, aus posieren, mit irgend welchen bunten, glitzernden oder rauchenden Pixelhaufen, "die sie sich ja ach so schwer erarbeitet haben" . Lach mich wech.
Am lustigsten fand ich immer die selbst ernannten Feldherren in den Mosterschlachtgruppen.
Ich brauche kein TES MMO, weil dort einfach nicht die Stimmung aufkommen wird wie sie in den Einzelspieler Spielen, bzw durch Spielerpfosten zerstört wird. Das Geld was man jetzt in ein MMO gesteckt hat, hätten sie lieber in z.B. Skyrim stecken können, für einen längeren Hauptquest oder bessere Beziehungen zwischen den Ehepartnern, Tschüß und Hallo war da wirklich etwas wenig.


----------



## mischa309 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab eigentlich keinen Zweifel was den PVE content betrifft. Das werden die schon gut hinbekommen. Hier hätte ich nicht mal so hohe Ansprüche und wäre auch ohne Vollvertonung zufrieden solange die Quests abwechslungsreich und evtl. eine schöne Storyline haben wie die Klassenquest in SWTOR z.B.. Viel wichtiger und interessanter finde ich den PVP Part. Die ersten Infos lassen hoffen. Endlich wieder 3 Fraktionen, open PVP mit Belagerungen und massig Spielern wie bei DAOC damals. Wenn man jetzt noch das Kampfsystem und das CC/Immunity Timer System an DAOC anlehnt dann wär ich total happy. Am Ende ist es immer das PVP was die Leute bei der Stange hält...


----------



## Calvinus (8. Mai 2012)

@misha: bin bezüglich PVE ganz teiner Meinung. Kill 100 davon, 200 davon und für epic items kill 20000.
Achivement gibts ab 100000 kills von einer Mobsorte.
Zumindest wenn ich mir die anderen Hero Engine Spiele so anschau 

Ich bin etwas beunruhigt bezüglich der Screens und Hero Engine:

zuerst hab ich noch keine 1st Person Kämpfe gesehen mit der Engine(egal nun welches Spiel, das darauf läuft).
Wenns auch für Konsolen rauskommt, versteh ich den Verkaufsgedanken, find ihn aber dennoch nicht gut.
HeroEngine

Screens sehen aus, als wäre die Steuerung ala Lineage 2 oder D&D Online(Bewegungssteuerung vielleicht ok).
Da die meisten das eh aus Konsolenspielen und aktuellen PC-Spielen ala God of War kennen.

Targetsystem/Kampfsystem sieht sehr nach TAB + F1 oder 1, mit Hack'n'Slash aus(Maustastenkiller).
Oder könnte auch Autotarget sein.

Ich tu mir schon schwer bei einigen Features solcher Spiele, daß ich die Industrie nicht verfluch, aber ist noch derzeit das kleinere Übel.
Darkfall 2.0 Visual Test - YouTube
Return to Darkfall Online Impressions Live - 2 / 4 - YouTube

Wenn TESO als eine richtige Mischung aus Darkfall Online, Mortal Online und einigen kleinen Features aus Guildwars 2 angekündigt und in Screens auch ersichtlich wäre(Screens  sollen ja auch das Spiel representieren, also wenn sie schon einen Screen von einer Kampfscene reinposten, dann soll dieser den Kampfmodus darstellen), dann würde ichs auch kaufen.
Wenn der Kampfmodus super toll und mit Kinect, TrackIR5 und sonstnochwas funktioniert, dann hätten wir als erste Screens Berge/Wälder und einen Wasserfall bekommen, oder nur einen Mob(ist ja nicht: Drück mal schnell F12 und schickmal was du gerade hast an alle Magazine und sag ihnen wir machen ne Online Version).

Aber Sandbox MMORPG wirds sicherlich keines, den Marketingwert hätte man sich bestimmt nicht entgehen lassen wollen bei der Erstmeldung, und das derzeit alles Richtung Mainstream geht sieht man auch teilweise an Skyrim und andere kann ich nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## hifumi (8. Mai 2012)

Ich versteh nicht die Kritik am "08/15 Levelsystem".
Das 08/15 MMO ist nicht levelbasiert. In WoW spielt das Level zu 90% keine Rolle, alle haben das Maximallevel. Was die Charaktere voneinander unterscheidet sind ihre Klassen, Skillungen und Ausrüstungen, drei Dinge von denen man zwei jederzeit auswechseln kann.

Was man nur bedenken muss ist, dass ein MMO von Power- und Metagaming regiert wird. Ein "Learning by Doing" Skillsystem motiviert die Spieler unter Umständen dazu, den ganzen Tag in der Stadt stehen und irgendeinen Skill hoch zu treiben. In der Singleplayer Reihe hat man es jedenfalls bis Teil 5 immer noch nicht geschafft, diese Art von Powerleveling zu unterbinden. Oder vielleicht war es Bethesda auch immer egal.
In den meisten Spielen gibt es ein Verhältnis von Risiko zu Belohnung, je größer das Risiko (gefährliche Instanz etc.) desto größer auch die mögliche Belohnung. TES hat das oft völlig auf den Kopf gestellt, indem die effektivste Art stärker zu werden auch gleichzeitig eine war, die so risikolos war, dass man dabei oft sogar einfach vom PC weg gehn konnte und trotzdem weiter leveln (in Skyrim z.B. Stealth). Wenn man das so in ein MMO übernehmen wollte... naja. Und wenn man es aber ändert, ist es nicht mehr TES.

Das Kräfteverhältnis zwischen verschiedenen Waffentypen, Magie und Nahkampf, Stealth usw. haben sie auch nie ausbalancieren können. Ist zwar in einem Singleplayer Spiel verkraftbar, aber in einem MMO geht es den Leuten nunmal weniger um das Erleben der Welt (die ohnehin sehr viel statischer sein wird) und mehr um ihre Position in der virtuellen Gesellschaft.
Mit anderen Worten: In Skyrim misst man die Stärke seines Charakters an der Stärke der Monster. In einem MMO kämpft man zwar auch gegen Monster, misst seinen Charakter aber vornehmlich an denen der anderen Spieler. Wenn verschiedene Builds dann ähnlich schlecht ausbalanciert sind wie in bisher allen TES Spielen, dann wirds ne Menge Unzufriedenheit geben.

Aber was schreib ich mir die Finger wund? Von Bethesda liest es sowieso keiner, und die Leser dieses Forums werden vermutlich eh ganz ähnlich denken. Sollten die lieber ihre sogenannten Analytiker entlassen und mich dafür einstellen, dass die Abozahlen von SWTOR schnell zurückgehn hab ich schliesslich auch schon vorher gesagt. 


PS:
Übrigens, hier mal eine Tabelle über Waffenschaden in Skyrim:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da unten wo es rot markiert ist, ist der Schaden von jeweils dem Daedric Großschwert und dem normalen Daedric Einhänder, mit 100 Skill in der jeweiligen Waffe und 100 Schmiede Upgrade. Heißt im Klartext, dass das Einhandschwert mehr Schaden macht als das Zweihandschwert, obwohl man zum Einhänder noch ein Schild oder einen Zauber in der anderen Hand nehmen kann, geschweige denn eine weitere Waffe.
Und Leute die nach _fünf_ Spielen immernoch sowas fabrizieren, sollen nun ein MMO ausbalancieren...


----------



## Walex (8. Mai 2012)

An die Skeptiker:

Die Singleplayer The Elder Scrolls Spiele werden entwickelt von Bethesda Softworks,
The Elder Scrolls Online von Zenimaxx Online.

Der Release von TES: Online ändert nichts daran, dass Bethesda Softworks weiterhin geniale Singleplayer- TES Spiele entwickeln wird.
Weiters glaube nicht, dass TESnline auch nur ansatzweise so gut sein wird wie die Ableger von Bethesda Softworks. Einfach schon deswegen, dass man das Leveling System ändert und weil Todd Howard nicht dabei ist.

Wie auch immer, TESnline hat andere Entwickler, deswegen ist jede Kritik gegen Bethesda  einfach nur dumm und falsch.


----------



## Seshatar (5. Februar 2013)

Auch wenn das Spiel sicher nicht so schlecht wird, fraglich ist, wie gut es supportet wird und wie schnell man Neues zu Gesicht bekommt. Mein Interesse bekäme es nur dann, wenn es P2P (Abo) wird und vom Support her RIFT überbieten kann. Solange bleibe ich in Telara und ab April bei Defiance


----------



## Vordack (5. Februar 2013)

Beim durchlesen des Textes und der Zitate ist mir eine Sache bewusst gewurden: "Ich bin zu alt für dieses Forum"...


----------

